# tibetan singing bowls



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I just discovered, by a friend, about a tibetan singing bowl. The instrument, if thats what you call it, is know for its resinance and vibrations that connect with the body. Any of you ever herd one? Really cool.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes! They make a lovely sound :smile:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCJ5hedcVA&amp;feature=related


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The Wiki is always good for an answer or two:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singing_bowl

And yes, they are good 

If it helps any, they are much like singing wine goblets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-J9-LQRw8

vs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27POI9uH94M

(to which I say GO TULL and also, boy you should see a laser harp too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLVXmsbVwUs
)


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I want to buy one. I found one among my friends collection that was connected with my bodies natuaral vibrations in the key of G I believe. (We all have our own life note). He preformed the singing of the bell around my head as I closed my eyes. The same vibrations in my body that naturally occur, like nerve signals and electircal signals and such were "n'sync" with the bells ringing and it took me on a magical out of body journey of gyometric shape and line multiplying within itself into an infinite world of space and time. 

Not to mention I was pretty mega high at the time, I can say I had some fun with these bowls.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Does Winnipeg have a Chinatown yet? Best bang for the buck and selection will be there. Failing that, metaphysical stores usually carry them.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

There is a fellow -= Michael something, that travels and performs concerts with a number of them together with gongs. My wife and i attended one of his concerts earlier this year and were absolutely amazed. A fantatic experience. And you are right on the money with the vibration thing. Amazing.
He is coming back to Ottawa closer to Xmas and we are definitely going. 

Brian


----------

